# المرادف / المعنى / المراد



## Eslam2000

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته و صلَّى الله وسلَّم على جميع الأنبياء و سلَّم
ما الفرق بين المرادف و المعنى و المراد ؟
و ما مرادف كلمة عزم فى هذه الجملة {و بعزم مولاى تهون الشدائد}


----------



## Startinov

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله

نقول كلمة مرادفة لكلمة أي كلمة بديلة لها إذ لها نفس المعنى.

مثال : مرادف كلمة (منزل) هي كلمة (بيت) أو (دار
(
....
(المعنى/المراد)
يأتيان بمعنى الدلالة و المضمون
وهما مترادفان .. لكن مع اختلاف بسيط ...

(أنا أفهم (المعنى
  كمضمون مباشر لجملة/كلمة 
أما المراد فقد يُجاوز ذلك
للبحث في ماوراء هذا المضمون ..
أي الغاية من استعمال هذه الكلمة ..


----------



## Eslam2000

شكرًا لك أستاذى الفاضل 
تجيد التحدث بالعربية ما شاء الله


----------

